# MBTI and AD(H)D



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

I have made this thread for two reasons: 
1. To see the types that are most likely to have AD(H)D on PerC 
2. And to speculate on whether certain types can show AD(H)D-like behaviors

So my questions to the forum are:

```
Do you have AD(H)D?
Diagnosed or undiagnosed?
What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)?
MBTI type?
```


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Do you have AD(H)D? Yes
Diagnosed or undiagnosed? Diagnosed.
What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)? Inattentive
MBTI type? INFP.


----------



## Chomposaur (Apr 19, 2012)

I was diagnosed with adhd when I was a little one. I'm not really hyper, I just don't pay attention to a lot of stuff. Type is INTP.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, I have been diagnosed as an adult with ADD (inattentive), but I think it's a bunch of crap. I can focus when I want to and I can actually hyper- focus on things when I'm stressed. I just think my rapid fire thoughts are related to my dominant Ne. The Dr. Who diagnosed me said 1 in 4 people have ADD....hmm, does that really make it a "disorder" then? Perhaps it's just a type of thinking? I should disclose that I don't require medication because it doesn't affect my daily life, so that might be contributing to my skeptism of it being a "disorder". 

I'm a 7w6 ENFP, and sorry for the rant


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you have AD(H)D?

Yes. If I didn't, why would I fill out this form?

Diagnosed or undiagnosed?

Diagnosed.

What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)?

Innatentive. What it feels like is like part of my brain is broken. When I'm not on my meds I have to keep barking orders at myself and reminding myself what I intended to do. "Socks, put on socks, sock, socks" I have to say, to prevent myself from losing the focus. The healthy brain is actually very good at focusing on things, even if you think you are distracted. It fine-tunes its focus to include a task at hand while diverting energy to other areas too. You are constantly fiddling with the "settings" on your focus even though you don't usually realize it. It's much more unorganized with ADD, it's off the rails. You have a hard time doing what you _want_ to do.

MBTI type?

ISTJ


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

You won't find anything in particular, any type can have ADD. Essentially, an ADDers brain works at a lower frequency.

*Do you have AD(H)D? Diagnosed or undiagnosed? What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)? MBTI type?*
Diagnosed, Inattentive, ISFP.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you have AD(H)D? Yes
Diagnosed or undiagnosed? Diagnosed
What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)? Inattentive
MBTI type? INTJ


----------



## Samia (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you have AD(H)D? Yes
Diagnosed or undiagnosed? Diagnosed
What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)? Inattentive
MBTI type? ENFP


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

MBTI keeps statistics on ADHD and MBTI. Generally speaking Ne and Se-dominants are the most likely to be diagnosed as having ADHD (which gets into a whole another territory there).


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you have AD(H)D? Yes Diagnosed or undiagnosed? Diagnosed What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)? inattentive MBTI type? ENFJ

I don't think it's type related though...


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> MBTI keeps statistics on ADHD and MBTI. Generally speaking Ne and Se-dominants are the most likely to be diagnosed as having ADHD (which gets into a whole another territory there).


Yes, because hyperactive behavior is so much easier to spot, which necessarily doesn't mean that they have ADHD more often based on type, but as you wrote, may be diagnosed with it much more often.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with inattentive AD(H)D. I have been thinking lately however that perhaps I don't have a disorder but just a different way of thinking that seems like I have an attention deficit problem. I have learned to overcome most of my inattentive beauviors except in times of stress. I am an ENFJ.


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not diagnosed, but I think you could probably draw links from extraverted intuition and extraverted sensing to being inattentive and impatient. 

Extraverted sensation is very focused on sensor input, and if that sensory input isn't intense, then they become bored in many cases, and it's the same for extravert intuitives. If the subject matter isn't engaging their hyperactive minds then their train of thought runs completely of it's intended tracks and suddenly they're thinking about something totally different.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@Inguz

Well, Keirsey actually thinks that Ne and Se to a lesser extent (mainly both in the dominant form) are pathologized to an extent, based on the natural learning needs of the types - active and relevant to all that they feel they are missing for Se doms, and highly exploratory and irrelevant to anything happening anywhere near them for Ne dominants. I'm not so sure that hyperactivity is that much more easy to spot than lack of focus in general, since both require knowing where to draw the line in what's "normal" and what's "abnormal" - most teachers get pissed out of their minds by the students who are just sitting there and look like they're not paying attention in my experiences, which can potentially be a misattribution by paranoid, insecure teachers (although I can feel for the teachers though, because if I were one, it would be annoying to feel like you're wasting your job (and life) teaching people who _apparently_ show no interest in you at all), and also, if the teachers are more extraverted, there's that possibility that they might view the more introverted students as being potential ADD candidates, since introverts tend to stand out among extraverts, especially extreme introverts, while these teachers might not have so much of an issue with the hyperactive extraverts - I was in a geometry class FULL of Se dominant types in 10th grade, and my teacher was an ENFP who had no issue with their hyperactivity - she seemed to like it really - I also had a 10th-11th grade Spanish teacher who was an ESTP who liked extreme displays of extraversion from the students and was clearly more uncomfortable with introverts, while my 8th grade Spanish teacher was an ENFJ and didn't seem to mind this either, unless she thought the Se or Ne dominants were doing something "rude" by being this way.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

*Do you have AD(H)D? *

Yes. 

*Diagnosed or undiagnosed?*

Diagnosed at the age of 8.

*What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)?*

I was diagnosed as inattentive, but I think that I may have been combined. I was very hyper. Especially around people and other kids.

*MBTI type? *

Uh.. Some kind of NP.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Btw, since I posed in this thread, I might as well say that I don't have ADD or ADHD at all (they are real pathologies, btw, but they are a lot rarer than they are made out to be, because a lot of truly normal kids and even adults get misdiagnosed when in fact, their attention issues might have nothing to do with ADD/ADHD, but relate to other issues they haven't dealt with in their lives). I used to be rather hyper in a normal little kid way though and was definitely disinterested in the grades 1-3 schooling system enough for people to be mildly suspicious that I had these issues, lol. I was a late-bloomer, btw, so perhaps there's something to this and giving off mild illusions of the misunderstood conceptions of ADD/ADHD...I've personally been pretty skeptical that ADD/ADHD is much of a pathology most of the time (after all, where's the personal suffering in most of it - most of the people I know on meds for ADD/ADHD admit to never having "suffered" from their "condition" at all - they couldn't care less that they have this "issue" - there's no way in hell what they're talking about should even be considered "mental illness" if they aren't SUFFERING from it - way to draw attention away from the real problems out there *eyeroll*) - I find Kiersey's line of reasoning very interesting - I can believe it.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@JungyesMBTIno Might be a cultural difference then, to be honest the only thing I know about American schools is what is shown on film. In Sweden anyway sitting at your desk not disturbing anyone is a virtue, and the hyperactive who can't keep their impulses in check are the ones who gets the most attention in sense of ADHD. As long as you write good on your tests and don't fail on your homework etc teachers just shrug it off as you being quiet and attentive, both highly valued traits. Sure my inattentiveness really made me the odd one as well, but that was only when it came to how I played with the other kids. An inattentive smart kid who performs average or above in school isn't a problem, kids who disturb others even if they perform good still are problematic for the others, in Sweden anyway.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

My Dr. said I wasn't diagnosed as a child because I'm a "fly under the radar" type. I got fantastic grades when I wanted to, and I did the minimum when I didn't feel like doing something, and I was most often liked by my teachers and even their favorite many times...even the classes I was bored with, my teachers still seemed to like me because I was very honest about my disinterest (cutesy and playful about it). I had no issues with sitting still, but my mind would drift if I was bored. I would doodle, write notes to my friends, write poems, think about what I was going to do after school, etc. 

I definitely think it's misdiagnosed more often than not, but I don't think the people who get the wrongful diagnosis necessarily have anything wrong with them. I have a feeling I was wrongfully diagnosed. All I know is, my ability to think of a gazillion different things in a very short amont of time has helped me more often than not, so I'm pretty sure my Ne was mistaken for ADD by my Dr.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> My Dr. said I wasn't diagnosed as a child because I'm a "fly under the radar" type. I got fantastic grades when I wanted to, and I did the minimum when I didn't feel like doing something, and I was most often liked by my teachers and even their favorite many times...even the classes I was bored with, my teachers still seemed to like me because I was very honest about my disinterest (cutesy and playful about it). I had no issues with sitting still, but my mind would drift if I was bored. I would doodle, write notes to my friends, write poems, think about what I was going to do after school, etc.
> 
> I definitely think it's misdiagnosed more often than not, but I don't think the people who get the wrongful diagnosis necessarily have anything wrong with them. I have a feeling I was wrongfully diagnosed. All I know is, my ability to think of a gazillion different things in a very short amont of time has helped me more often than not, so I'm pretty sure my Ne was mistaken for ADD by my Dr.


I agree that ->in it self<- AD(H)D isn't a disorder. The problem is that more often than not, AD(H)D doesn't come alone, and to name a few things on top of my head, learning disabilities, mood disorders, dyspraxia, OCD, other speech/language disorders and to not forget, risk-taking and impulsive behavior and the most prevalent of them all: vastly increased risk for addictions (sometimes called self medication). But not being able to stay focused on something boring, no, that's not that much of a problem compared to everything else that comes with it.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I know someone with autism who seems to have ADD as a side effect of it (she's an INTJ, btw).


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@JungyesMBTIno She's not the only one with both combined, a notable person with both is the Swedish author and tv host Caroline Giertz.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

It is annoying though when the medications really do improve my life and people go and tell me its all a fraud. I don't feel more happy or free without my meds, I feel more annoyed at myself and incompetent.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Owfin said:


> It is annoying though when the medications really do improve my life and people go and tell me its all a fraud. I don't feel more happy or free without my meds, I feel more annoyed at myself and incompetent.


I'm sorry @Owfin, I didn't mean to imply that I believe it's a true fraud for everyone; I just think it is very liberally diagnosed, often wrongfully. I have seen medication greatly help people to the point of it changing their lives.


----------



## Wickster (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Do you have AD(H)D? Yes and No
2. Diagnosed? Yes and No
3. Inattentive type

Although, my diagnosis was an interesting one in that my doctor said that I had a personality that was "like having ADD," but I didn't actually have it; however, I was still medicated and treated like I did...if that makes any sense  Lately, I've started to think I actually do have it as I begin to enter the professional world and see how much more organized and "with-it" my co-workers are :tongue:


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you have AD(H)D? Yes.
Diagnosed or undiagnosed? Diagnosed.
What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)? Inattentive.
MBTI type? ENTP.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

> What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)?
> 
> Innatentive. What it feels like is like part of my brain is broken. When I'm not on my meds I have to keep barking orders at myself and reminding myself what I intended to do. "Socks, put on socks, sock, socks" I have to say, to prevent myself from losing the focus. The healthy brain is actually very good at focusing on things, even if you think you are distracted. It fine-tunes its focus to include a task at hand while diverting energy to other areas too. You are constantly fiddling with the "settings" on your focus even though you don't usually realize it. It's much more unorganized with ADD, it's off the rails. You have a hard time doing what you _want to do._


t
You know, I've always wondered what is the true basis for a healthy brain? After all, one type of brain may function well in one environment but absolutely suck in another. I see ADHD as simply wired for more chaotic stimulated environments.
If you want to learn more about my idea, take a look here:
Multiple Causes of Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD/ADHD) (fairly thought provoking)


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

asewland said:


> I have made this thread for two reasons:
> 1. To see the types that are most likely to have AD(H)D on PerC
> 2. And to speculate on whether certain types can show AD(H)D-like behaviors
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Diagnosed
3. Inattentive
4. INTJ




Owfin said:


> Do you have AD(H)D?
> 
> Yes. If I didn't, why would I fill out this form?
> 
> ...


Were you diagnosed late? Being intelligent, quiet and and a good student (when my brain permits) made everyone incredulous when I suggested that I have it. They just saw it as: lazy smart kid who wants excuses for occasional bad performance. At my insistence (and because my penchant for losing things costs my parents a good amount of money), I was finally diagnosed. 

For a long time I identified strongly with the INTP profile, where my ADHD fed my Ti and neglected my Te, and being quite a strong judger with a perfectionistic streak (my score diluted by my ADHD), I often felt a very intense internal conflict. On one hand, my brain makes me do one thing, and my mind wants another. I usually end up with what my brain wants, and my mind harshly berates me for my failure to live up to its standards, feeding into a cycle of guilt and self reproach, whereas my INTP friend with ADHD just goes with it: "I know my room is a mess partly because of my ADHD, but man, I just can't begin to care." if I wanted to read and got sidetracked, I will read my intended amount even if it makes me pull an all nighter to "right this wrong". as a J, did you ever have these issues?




Inguz said:


> I agree that ->in it self<- AD(H)D isn't a disorder. The problem is that more often than not, AD(H)D doesn't come alone, and to name a few things on top of my head, learning disabilities, mood disorders, dyspraxia, OCD, other speech/language disorders and to not forget, risk-taking and impulsive behavior and the most prevalent of them all: vastly increased risk for addictions (sometimes called self medication). But not being able to stay focused on something boring, no, that's not that much of a problem compared to everything else that comes with it.


I don't necessarily agree with that statement. I have ADHD and GAD, but the latter is caused in part by the former. Other than ADHD, I don't have a mood, learning, or any other disorder, so I think it can independently occur. I don't know what exactly caused my ADHD; both my parents exhibit symptoms and I had a difficult birth (anoxia), which is linked to ADHD.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Persephone said:


> Were you diagnosed late? Being intelligent, quiet and and a good student (when my brain permits) made everyone incredulous when I suggested that I have it. They just saw it as: lazy smart kid who wants excuses for occasional bad performance. At my insistence (and because my penchant for losing things costs my parents a good amount of money), I was finally diagnosed.
> 
> ...I often felt a very intense internal conflict. On one hand, my brain makes me do one thing, and my mind wants another. I usually end up with what my brain wants, and my mind harshly berates me for my failure to live up to its standards, feeding into a cycle of guilt and self reproach...


Actually, no, I was diagnosed... eh, sometime pretty early elementary school. Dunno, I don't really remember when. I was also a stereotypically "good student".

I really liked your description of "what my mind wants versus what my brain wants". Those are _perfect_ words to describe it.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have AD(H)D? No.. Although maybe yes when I have too many cups of Tea
Diagnosed or undiagnosed? not relevant
What subtype of AD(H)D are you (hyperactive, inattentive, combined)?
These are just signs of too much caffeine 
MBTI type? ENTP


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

INFP 6w7

1. Do you have AD(H)D? Probably.
2. Diagnosed? At collage by my teacher (studied psychology), but it isn't as bad so I don't need medication. It doesen't bother me either.
3. Inattentive type

I also have symptoms associated with dyslexia.

Not really either thou, I'm just easaly distracted and random, have problems with b or d, some numbers like 2 and 5 and some difficulties reading (I'm slower and omit letters, misread words..sometimes don't understand what I read and need to reread...difficulties focusing on not interesting stuff. Similar for writing apart from having one atrocious way of doing it)

Despite this I managed to learn 5 foreign languages and am really good at maths...suck at literature thou -.- ugh nightmare...and I kinda don't enjoy reading as much as other INFPs seem to. (for obvious reasons)

I also have problems with retaining information from books unless I'm really interested (nightmare at collage). In general I'm good at anything but literature....


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

ADD is a fraud. I was diagnosed, put on Ritalin, taken off after it was noted that it had absolutely no effect on me whatsoever. I was disinterested in school, and precocious, therefore I _have _to have ADD. Plus, according to my mom, I have to have it because my dad did, even though if it was genetic in nature, it would be the quickest spreading genetic mutation in the history of life on Earth.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

undiagnosed ADHD

Still haven't taken any adderall even though my neighbor periodically sells 5 bucks a piece. Never will I.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

*Do you have AD(H)D?* Yes! 
*Diagnosed or undiagnosed?* Diagnosed
*What subtype of AD(H)D are you?* I'm _totally_ the hyper kind. I have AD*H*D.
*MBTI type?* ENFP 6w7 sx/so

And if it helps, my daughter is also diagnosed with ADHD and she is ENTP 3w4


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

benr3600 said:


> ADD is a fraud. I was diagnosed, put on Ritalin, taken off after it was noted that it had absolutely no effect on me whatsoever. I was disinterested in school, and precocious, therefore I _have _to have ADD. Plus, according to my mom, I have to have it because my dad did, even though if it was genetic in nature, it would be the quickest spreading genetic mutation in the history of life on Earth.


I have to agree, plus testing for it is BS. Most people have some degree of difficulties associated with ADD (aka having symptoms). It doesen't mean they have to be put on medication. Taking meds imo is mostly a last resort thing to contoll it for a few years enough so the client can learn to "deal with"/live with the problems.

I have seen real cases of ADHD and I got to tell you they are effing nuts/crazy, annoying and some even violent. Uncontrolable....and nigh impossible to train in order to controll themselves.

Perscribing medication depends on the severity of the symptoms and the problem is that people get used to the dosage to a point where it doesen't work as it should. One kid I know took it for years and now it has little effect. His parents are really desperate because his case is severe.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Rim said:


> I have to agree, plus testing for it is BS. Most people have some degree of difficulties associated with ADD (aka having symptoms). It doesen't mean they have to be put on medication. Taking meds imo is mostly a last resort thing to contoll it for a few years enough so the client can learn to "deal with"/live with the problems.
> 
> I have seen real cases of ADHD and I got to tell you they are effing nuts/crazy, annoying and some even violent. Uncontrolable....and nigh impossible to train in order to controll themselves.
> 
> Perscribing medication depends on the severity of the symptoms and the problem is that people get used to the dosage to a point where it doesen't work as it should. One kid I know took it for years and now it has little effect. His parents are really desperate because his case is severe.


Yeah that's the thing. Responsible and ethical treatment would make stimulants the last resort, but it's basically the way they get overly concerned parents out of the office. I definitely think the pharmaceutical industry has a hand in it, it just doesn't make any sense, the amount of kids diagnosed and the swiftness they dole out those pills before trying ANY other means of therapy.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@_Persephone_ I hear you, I'm just conflicted between viewing ADD as a differentiation of functions or a disorder myself, just like I am with autism. Both can, when applied correctly, be positive as well. I myself have problems concerning ADD which I medicate for. GAD though is a mood disorder, which I too happens to have along with my mood swings in general. I apologize if you took offense, because none was intended.



benr3600 said:


> ADD is a fraud. I was diagnosed, put on Ritalin, taken off after it was noted that it had absolutely no effect on me whatsoever. I was disinterested in school, and precocious, therefore I _have _to have ADD. Plus, according to my mom, I have to have it because my dad did, even though if it was genetic in nature, it would be the quickest spreading genetic mutation in the history of life on Earth.


If I get diagnosed with cancer and it turns out that I didn't have it, does it mean that Cancer is a fraud???
This comes from a clear position of ignorance. Call out over-diagnosing all you want and point towards yourself, but that doesn't mean that ADD is a fraud. I'm not a doctor, haven't seen your journal and don't know you -- but Ritalin not working doesn't necessarily mean that you don't have ADD either. However not everyone has the same severity or symptoms when it comes to ADD, and if the ADD in it self doesn't cause problems in you then more power to you, but be wary of everything that comes with it. Using medication to ADDers isn't unethical if you think about the other side, unmedicated and untreated ADDers have a much increased risk for so-called self medication, and often with alcohol or amphetamines.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


>


Yep, sounds like Se-dom to me :shrug: Looks like my theory that Ne users are the most overdiagnosed is most likely correct according to this video.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> Yep, sounds like Se-dom to me :shrug: Looks like my theory that Ne users are the most overdiagnosed is most likely correct according to this video.


Grasping at straws today? Planning your own every-day future isn't the only uses of Ni+Te. Why don't you go ask your fellow INTJs how they relate to procrastination.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Inguz said:


> If I get diagnosed with cancer and it turns out that I didn't have it, does it mean that Cancer is a fraud???
> This comes from a clear position of ignorance. Call out over-diagnosing all you want and point towards yourself, but that doesn't mean that ADD is a fraud. I'm not a doctor, haven't seen your journal and don't know you -- but Ritalin not working doesn't necessarily mean that you don't have ADD either. However not everyone has the same severity or symptoms when it comes to ADD, and if the ADD in it self doesn't cause problems in you then more power to you, but be wary of everything that comes with it. Using medication to ADDers isn't unethical if you think about the other side, unmedicated and untreated ADDers have a much increased risk for so-called self medication, and often with alcohol or amphetamines.


Okay, it is most likely profoundly overdiagnosed, and is supposedly a genetic-based disorder that was virtually nonexistant a few decades ago. It's main treatment is psychostimulants, to increase frontal lobe function...even though Ritalin/Adderall usage long term has been linked with cortical atrophy (reduction in frontal lobe operation).


----------

